# Metro Detroit BBQ & Herf



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Hey guys,
I will be having a BBQ & bonfire over at my place tomorrow. Nothing fancy, just some brats & hotdogs. All B(S)OTL are welcome. When it gets dark I'll get our firepit on wheels going. I have plenty of room although you may want to bring a chair. Some beer, pop, and wine will be available. If you want something specific you'll have to bring your own. I know it's last minute, but the local gorillas seem to be able to pull it together pretty quick. Please let me know if you're coming and how many.

If I didn't already PM you with the address, please PM me and I'll send it to you.

Mike


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry, can't make it. Thats 2 herfs I'm missing this weekend.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Well the good thing is this crew seems to have them fairly often. I'm sure we'll see you next time.


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

I would like to make this . do you need some wood to burn  (PM) me with detales.:ss


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm sorry I can't make this one.

Friday is family night. 

I need a little bit more advanced notice to reschedule family night.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I may be able to make it, although it is supposed to rain later.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I checked the weather. I was worried about rain too. According to weather.com it should clear up this morning, and stay dry until after midnight. I hope they're right.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the Mrs. It looks like we're shooting for 8 ish. That's when I'll be throwing brats & dogs on the BBQ. We'll get the firepit going at dusk.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Fulltime said:


> I would like to make this . do you need some wood to burn  (PM) me with detales.:ss


I just got off the phone with Jim. We have one gorilla confirmed!!! Well two I guess if you count me. Hopefully we'll get a few more to join the fun.

P.S. A few of my wife and my friends will be there too. Feel free to bring significant others.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't want to hijack but it beats pming. Smokers outlet at 10&Kelly has several sticks buy 2 get 2. I picked up Comacho, Montecristo and Arganese. They are selling fairly quick. Just a heads up.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Hey guys we're still on. See you at 8 (or later). Just come around into the back yard.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

357 said:


> Hey guys we're still on. See you at 8 (or later). Just come around into the back yard.


Just got home are yall still there.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Just got home are yall still there.


:tpd: Know the feeling long shift for this puppy


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> :tpd: Know the feeling long shift for this puppy


Man im beat. I did a 20hr day yesterday got 2-3hrs of sleep and had to at it again 1st thing in the morning:hn Im home on the couch and cant move. Got to be back tomorrow nite 8p-4a:hn


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

357 Lori and I had a great time last night . I woke up a we bit under the kilt . Thank You & The Mrs.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man im beat. I did a 20hr day yesterday got 2-3hrs of sleep and had to at it again 1st thing in the morning:hn Im home on the couch and cant move. Got to be back tomorrow nite 8p-4a:hn


We were still hangin, but it sounds like you needed the sleep. Jim (fulltime) was the only gorilla to show. A few of mine and my wife's friends stopped by too. We grilled, herfed, sat around the fire and had a great time.

I can't wait to do this again. Hopefully with a little more notice I can get a little better turnout.

Jim it was great meeting you and Lori. Thanks again for the cigars. I really appreciate it. I'm sure I'll see you again on Sunday at Snookers.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

357 said:


> We were still hangin, but it *sounds like you needed the sleep*. I can't wait to do this again. *Hopefully with a little more notice I can get a little better turnout. *
> 
> .


Yeah I went straight to sleep and didnt get out the bed until 12noon. Sounds like yall had a good time tho.:tu

Let me know about the next1.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Booker, will do. I just missed ZYA's post. He had a similar event at his house and we just missed each other. Next time we'll have to coordinate better. I didn't even send an invite out until the night before.

I'll see you on Sunday. Around 6 ish I think.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

357 said:


> Booker, will do. I just missed ZYA's post. He had a similar event at his house and we just missed each other. Next time we'll have to coordinate better. I didn't even send an invite out until the night before.
> 
> I'll see you on Sunday. Around 6 ish I think.


:tu


----------

